# Backseat TV



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

anybody tried to install this in their Routan's?

http://www.siriusxm.com/backseattv


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

AsianDude said:


> anybody tried to install this in their Routan's?
> 
> http://www.siriusxm.com/backseattv


I thought about it, but couldn't justify the cost for 8 bucks per month for the limited line up. Now if I was getting the same as my Fios line up I'd do it in a heart beat!

I want to try to load my Tivo into our van and play back thru the video input! Plus our center console is like redbox on wheels so no need for TV. I've put my PS2 into our van and used it to try it out. I also put our Wii in there too. It's bad enough our kids love the van, I don't need to give them an excuse to move in!:laugh:


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

While I agree that I am not fond of the $8+tax for the limited channel selection. I noticed when we had our Dodge Caravan rental for 4 months last year that the kids preferred TV to the movies as most of the trips are not long enough for a movie to 'kick in'...
If I had my way, there would not be a need for RSE anyway...like the old days


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

*Can the Routan Radio be upgraded/programmed to work?*

I would love Backseat TV in my Routan. $8.00 a month is not bad for as much as we are in the car. 

So here is my question, can our Routan radio be updated/upgraded to work directly?

Look at this link, it shows our same radios, and says REN or RER. It says if the SatTV button is not present then push the media button and a tab comes up just like the tab that automatically comes up when you install the Ipod plug. It seems to me that our radios may already have the ability to do it, but need a firmware or other update to turn on????



http://www.siriusxm.com/chrysler/backseat/downloads/REN_RER.pdf


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Previous thread, maybe if you updated to the Chryco or Dodge firmware on the RER you can get it. Sounds like that was not a part of the VW/Chryco deal for the Routan. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4736175-Sirius-backseat-tv



Numerous findings on the Routan. But it may be for the 2011's

http://www.google.com/search?source...rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS393US395&q=backseat+tv+routan


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay, I am really currious. The Mygig lockpick is advertised for Chrysler products, not the Routan. It does not appear that they address Routan questions in their advertising. They don't even advertise that it works in the Routan. However, they advertise that you can unlock dealer locked features, that the SAT TV automatically works (if equipped). It appears that not having SAT TV in the Routan was a negotiation loss for VW owners. So it may very well, and I suspect, is easily added, through firmware, star scan, unlock, etcetera.

Does anyone have the Mygig? Does anyone have a star scan tool and tried to turn it on? Is there a site that details the specs for an RER and REN radios to see what that says? 

Thanks


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I did some research on the Sirius Backseat TV upgrade for Routans with REN or RER radios. It looks like there is an additional module and an additional antenna that must be installed. There are two options, one is to purchase the Sirius Backseat TV SCV1 part. Add it to our system. The downside to this is that I don't think it can be installed directly to the unit so that the controls all show up on the Mygig. It has a separate interface.

The other option is to find the Chrylser part number and install instructions to purchase the module add on that was designed for the Mygig. This is the preferred method. Then it would act and work like the T&C's. However, I cannot locate the part number for the module. And I don't know if it is plug and play. If it requires a VIN flash, then it might not work. But if it is plug and play, I might being getting one. Oh and I would need to add the antenna to the roof, its a separate antenna from the radio.

Anyone have additional info?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's the star scan tool, how bout you pick me one up.

http://www.ecrater.com/p/9780207/starscan-professional-diagnostic-tools

http://mofv.com/mygig/BBS/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3382&hilit=backseat+tv

http://www.lxforums.com/board/showthread.php?t=134157

I'd assume you would need the module(etc) and the same firmware that is in the RER or REN of a chrysler, thus losing the VW logo on the display. We have the black sheep of the herd, can you hook up with a local Dodge dealer? One of their hotshots may know what your looking for or atleast get you in the right direction?? Cheaper alternative would be to by a DVD burner and burn the TV shows, then watch them, pause them rewind them etc... Hence the reason I should try my TIVO in the car, I think my son would blow a gasket if I did that! There use to be FLO TV but they went out of business. I'd assume the only way your getting it is VIA the Sirius module from Sirius, without the slick intergration. The post on the LX forums nails it I think.


----------

